
YC stopped working with VC Peter Thiel a year after defending its partnership - koolba
http://www.businessinsider.com/y-combinator-billionaire-venture-capitalist-and-trump-supporter-peter-thiel-2017-11
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15725108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15725108)

------
cgore
I wonder if he's going to spin up a more libertarian friendly incubator?

